# I'm not a damn telephone guy :(



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

99cents said:


> My fingers are too fat for those damn crimp connectors. Tried to find some RJ45 male ends today in punch down. Couldn't find any. Ended up using females and with some short patch cords. Wasted an hour of my life.
> 
> What do you guys do to make Cat 5 connections easy besides telling your customer to call in a dork in short pants with a pocket protector?



have the right sh!t with me, and the right tool too. and a couple of spares
in case I screw the 1st one up. and the right tester.

that's about it.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

leviton pop in jacks for the win.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Shock-Therapy said:


> leviton pop in jacks for the win.


Do they make male and female?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I don't do data much, but I've always heard you should have a jack on each end of any cable you run. Then, simply use patch cords for the interconnects. So I'm not sure why you need males...?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Make your fat fingers go on a diet.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Cow said:


> I don't do data much, but I've always heard you should have a jack on each end of any cable you run. Then, simply use patch cords for the interconnects. So I'm not sure why you need males...?


Okay, that makes sense now. Customer request. Now I know how to handle this in the future. Thanks  .


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Telephone guys don't use RJ45's :no:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Hire the right guy to do it, you wouldn't hire a low voltage guy to do your electrical now would you? :whistles:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Telephone guys don't use RJ45's :no:


As far as I'm concerned, if it's skinny wire in twisted pairs, it's telephone.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

99cents said:


> As far as I'm concerned, if it's skinny wire in twisted pairs, it's telephone.



Phone isn't twisted pair which is why electricians screw up data all the time. Yes now for the sake of keeping it simple we run phone over cat5e/cat6 but twisted pair is for data. The twists do matter and the termination matter. It's not like phone where you can just beanie or wrap the wire around a screw. 

You'd be far better off assuming twisted pair is data if anything. But the notion that if its twisted pair it's phone is incorrect.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Maybe you should just start wiring telephones with 3/0?

At least you considered voltage drop!!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Edrick said:


> Hire the right guy to do it, you wouldn't hire a low voltage guy to do your electrical now would you? :whistles:


Why would I sub out the work ? If there are only a few terminations,then learn how to do them correctly and make some quick dollars.
We only sub out the data when the project is big and the cabling has to be certified.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Edrick said:


> Hire the right guy to do it, you wouldn't hire a low voltage guy to do your electrical now would you? :whistles:


Three lousy _telephone_ connections for job completion and a guy's dangling payment in front of your face?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

My response was because it sounded like you're looking for a solution for all your future data work.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

ill never forget when i saw an electrician try and make up a few ends for some low voltage lighting... 

I saw well over 50 on the ground that he had cut trying to make it work.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

mikeh32 said:


> ill never forget when i saw an electrician try and make up a few ends for some low voltage lighting...
> 
> I saw well over 50 on the ground that he had cut trying to make it work.


I can relate.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

honestly, these are the easiest. 

I do enough, that it doesnt matter. 

The tools are great too

http://www.platinumtools.com/products/100003.php


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Double double post


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Maybe you should just start wiring telephones with 3/0?
> 
> At least you considered voltage drop!!


Love the Forum name above the formula, welcome back 
:thumbup:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Edrick said:


> Phone isn't twisted pair which is why electricians screw up data all the time. Yes now for the sake of keeping it simple we run phone over cat5e/cat6 but twisted pair is for data. The twists do matter and the termination matter. It's not like phone where you can just beanie or wrap the wire around a screw.
> 
> You'd be far better off assuming twisted pair is data if anything. But the notion that if its twisted pair it's phone is incorrect.


Phone wire *is* twisted. Old quad wire (red, green, yellow, black) had maybe 1 twist every 12 inches. Even so, it was notorious for x-talk between line 1 (r,g) and line 2 (y,bk).

The quad wire was phased out to Cat3 standards for phone. Like you said, we use Cat5e for everything now.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Is that considered twisted though on purpose or just by manufacturing? 

I took his post to mean because they see twisted pair (referring to cat5e/cat6) that it can be treated like phone wire as that's what people can use it for now. 

In other words basically saying data is the same as phonr


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Kids now a days don't know how to use a rotary phone!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Nowadays rotary phones won't even work.. I think most telcos dropped support for the pulse dialling. They have in my area anyway. 

Speaking of the golden days, I still remember phone numbers from my childhood... Yet today I couldn't tell you anyone's phone number, I just call a name now. Barely remember my own phone number. 

Soon there will be no such thing as a telephone.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Nowadays rotary phones won't even work.. I think most telcos dropped support for the pulse dialling. They have in my area anyway. Speaking of the golden days, I still remember phone numbers from my childhood... Yet today I couldn't tell you anyone's phone number, I just call a name now. Barely remember my own phone number. Soon there will be no such thing as a telephone.


I remember my old number it started as,
PL7-7613


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> I remember my old number it started as,
> PL7-7613


WE7 here


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Do they make butt splices for Cat 5 wire to go to at least #14? That might make things easier.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

GL5 

was the the first 3 digits on my old rotary. Don't remember the rest.

I tell the customers to call the phone and TV companies to do the connections.


----------



## n1ist (Sep 18, 2009)

8V71 said:


> I remember my old number it started as, PL7-7613


I remember the exchange was always given by name (PLaza, MUrray hill, etc.) Growing up, our number was PLaza 8 xxxx (still is, but now it's given out as 758 xxxx)

/mike


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

99cents said:


> Three lousy _telephone_ connections for job completion and a guy's dangling payment in front of your face?


Well, I mean if you can't handle something as simple as that, because your fingers are two jumbo sharpies wide, maybe it's time for a diet. Also there is no shame in calling a data guy to do what you are unable to do efficiently as an electrician. :whistling2:


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Have a tech college nearby? Get a net-tech student to do it for a case of beer.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

I actually hate the ezcrimp connectors I've never had issues with the regular crimp RJ45


----------

